# Dysfonctionnement tri Photos



## Benjamin1414 (12 Décembre 2017)

Ce post pour décrire ici un problème de synchronisation iCloud et de restitution de l’App Photo.


Après avoir souscrit un espace de stockage étendu (passage à l’offre supérieure), nous uploadons via le client iCloud (depuis PC et/ou Mac, le problème est le même) des séries de Photos.


Les photos apparaissent dans la pellicule.

Dans la vue Album par contre, les photos se retrouvent plus ou moins systématiquement mélangées (interprétation des dates erratique, ordre des photos délirant).


A tout ceux qui feraient le même constat, à savoir que ce soit sur iCloud.com entre la vue Album et la vue toutes les photos où vous constaterez le dysfonctionnement (photos mélangées) ou encore depuis votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod entre la vue Photos (pellicule) et la vue Album (toutes les photos) vous constaterez que les photos se retrouvent mélangées.


Après avoir contacté le support Apple, après des semaines de tests, manipulations diverses, le dossier escaladé chez leurs développeurs a été renvoyé et fermé avec la mention « fonctionnement normal de l’application). Ils nous ont quand même accordé que le soucis serait au niveau du Cloud lié à l’interprétation de la date d’upload (certaines vues telles que « Photos » l’interprètent correctement alors qu’ « Album » non), ils le concèdent mais refusent de le traiter comme un problème émergeant pour le moment.

Ce cas n’ est pas un cas isolé, la plupart des utilisateurs qui ont réalisé des uploads en masse dernièrement sont confrontés au même dysfonctionnement, j’ai pu le constater.


Je vous invite à contrôler depuis vos différents appareils si vous constatez le problème, et si c’est le cas, svp ouvrez des dossiers auprès du support Apple, encore et encore, seul le fait de faire classer par Apple le problème comme « problème émergeant » les poussera à le traiter.


----------

